# Thinking about a GTR



## Dark_Monst3r (Feb 22, 2011)

I was thinking about purchasing a GTR soon. Just wanting to get some pros and cons from GTR owners before I decide to go through with it.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Gas money?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try here Keep me occupied for hours !


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Try here Keep me occupied for hours !


Lol


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark_Monst3r said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a GTR soon. Just wanting to get some pros and cons from GTR owners before I decide to go through with it.


Rough guide to decision process

1. Book a test drive
2. Evaluate the test drive...e.g. holy sh1t this thing is mental fast, and it runs on pertrol not rocket fuel? Hard to believe....it's how much?...are you sure that sound very cheap for a car like this, Porsche tried to take my pant down earlier.
3. Extract cheque book and buy your own happiness.
4. Join as member of forum and get at best dodgy advice 

Pro- it's not a Porsche
Con- I'll have to get back to you on that...actually the only con might be if like me the neighbours child thinks your black GTR must mean your Batman.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*Just do it*

Buy one, you won't regret it. It is a simply awesome car, that is well equipped and surprisingly practical.

Drive it to the shops one minute, on a race track the next. Accelerations just awesome.

Had mine a year and love it, way better that any of the porsches I have owned 9 so far including a GT2 and a turbo S.

Only downsides 6 monthly services


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Nissan told me yday that they are ammending the service to 9000 miles or annual for the MY11....anyone else hear that too? They say no longer doing 6 month service intervals due to costs to owners.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

pro: everything good
con: none

get one!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> pro: everything good
> con: none
> 
> get one!


+1


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

MILONATOR said:


> Nissan told me yday that they are ammending the service to 9000 miles or annual for the MY11....anyone else hear that too? They say no longer doing 6 month service intervals due to costs to owners.


I shall enjoy coughing up twice a year still, lol


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

do it now, you won't regret it.

I've owned all sorts of exotica, but took a while to get around to a GTR as i've always been a build it (or get someone else to build it) kind of guy, and i don't see a lot of improvements to be made here at the core of the car....

but i love it......


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

All I would say is drive everything else that you are considering and then drive the GT-R last....will save you having to make a return trip to the dealer to complete the paperwork when you decide you want it....and you will want it:thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Dark_Monst3r said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a GTR soon. Just wanting to get some pros and cons from GTR owners before I decide to go through with it.


Depends on your wants/needs and circumstances. 
what were you thinking as alternatives?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Depends on your wants/needs and circumstances.
> what were you thinking as alternatives?


voice of reason :runaway:


----------



## Dark_Monst3r (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I WANT a GTR. My I own an R32 GTR but I can't bring it back to the states. So when I come back gotta get something better. Also if I were to put a car seat in the back of the GTR would it fit? lol I was wanting to get the henessey 700 kit but I have been told that he is horrible at completing it on timeand that he has been known to strip customers cars and sell their parts. So I was thinking maybe the ams alpha9 package plus some internal mods. Just a weekend car I can have fun in a also something I can take to the track.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Dark_Monst3r said:


> I was wanting to get the henessey 700 kit but I have been told that he is horrible at completing it on timeand that he has been known to strip customers cars and sell their parts.


The warning is in your own words! Hennessy were always putting YouTube videos up of their packages but they seem to be all but forgotten. Maybe he put more time and effort in with the Venom and forgot about R35's? He is not the first person you think of for tuning R35's either.


----------



## Dark_Monst3r (Feb 22, 2011)

He's legit in modding cars. Its just he only helps the locals. I'm probably gonna get the ams alpha9 kit and upgrade the internals. How are the paddle shifters in the car? Is it as much fun as a manual?


----------

